

Online University Applications - y-l

Hello,<p>I'm trying to help my university build an webapp through which people can apply to one of its programs. It is really basic; it has an essay part, a couple of forms, etc. I am doing this for free and trying to learn Ruby on Rails along the way. I want to see examples of such applications, (not necessarily built on top of Rails).
======
y-l
No answers?

